# What languages do you speak/understand?



## greenLED (Nov 21, 2005)

Just curious, since CPF is such an international community.

I am fluent in Spanish and English. I can also can also understand written and oral Portuguese (Brazilian); I wouldn't say I speak Portuguese, but I didn't have a hard time communicating while in Brazil.

I can also understand basic written French and Italian. Lost my highschool-level French over the years, pity. Never got past the "Igh drinke beir" (not even sure I spelled it right :laughing in German.

Languages I'd really like to speak fluently are Quichua, Portuguese, and French (in no particular order).

Edit to add: How'd you learn any extra languages? Parents, relatives, self-taugh, exchange students, partner, etc.? If you took any classes, any programs you'd recommend?


----------



## drizzle (Nov 21, 2005)

English is my native language and the only one I'm fluent in.

I've been picking up Portuguese over the years with moderate success. I can communicate well one on one with Brazilians but have trouble trying to follow a conversation among Brazilians. My vocabulary is very basic but I have the grammar and pronunciation down pretty well. The latter two are pretty difficult for an English speaker to pick up.

I learned basic German years ago when I was planning to visit my parents there. It seemed to me to be *much* easier to pick up than any of the Romance languages.


----------



## Lando (Nov 21, 2005)

I speak Telly Tubbie ...top that:nana:

english dutch and german still working on french..:wave:


----------



## chimo (Nov 21, 2005)

Fluent in English. Functional in French.


----------



## Sway (Nov 21, 2005)

English but that depends on what side of the Mason-Dixon Line you fall on "Y'all Hear, I’m still trying to get a handle on CFP’ese that’s a tuff one for me it changes daily 

Later
Kelly


----------



## mobile1 (Nov 21, 2005)

Swiss, German, French, English


----------



## drizzle (Nov 21, 2005)

mobile1 said:


> Swiss, German, French, English


Swiss? Is that Romansh? (sp?)


----------



## Kevin Tan (Nov 21, 2005)

Written-
English, American, Malay

Spoken
English, American, Malay, Cantonese, Mandarin

Chinese dialects,
Hakka, Hokkein, Teochew and a few mixes.

Thereis a difference between English and American, being,

English American
metre meter
colour color

and a few more.....


----------



## scuba (Nov 21, 2005)

Fluent in both french and english


----------



## bwaites (Nov 21, 2005)

Fluent-English, Castellano (Spanish)

Understand-Portugues, most Italiano

Understand some-Icelandic, but I used to actually speak it. 30 years away, and not being a native tongue hurts!!

Know a few words/phrases- Argentine Quechua, French.

Bill


----------



## InfidelCastro (Nov 21, 2005)

mobile1 said:


> Swiss, German



Huh?

That sounds funny hehehe


----------



## MaxaBaker (Nov 21, 2005)

Fluent: English, American, Australian, Canadian (eh?) 


I can also manage small conversations in German and Spanish.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 21, 2005)

I am fluent in English, Commodore BASIC V2, and 6502 assembly language. 
I haven't written a computer program in assembly in a long time though, so I might be a bit rusty.
But I know what the instructions LDX, STX, SEI, and ROR mean and what they're used for. :thumbsup:

$0800 LDA #00
$0801 STA $D020
$0803 STA $D021
$0805 RTS

When you type SYS2048, what does it do?
HINT: If you know what this little program does, you're like me and you've spent way too much time on a Commodore 64 or a C=128 in C=64 mode.


----------



## Big_Ed (Nov 21, 2005)

I'd like to say that I'm fluent in the language of love, but since I'm still single, that's debatable!! I guess I'll have to stick with English, and the pocito de espanol.


----------



## kongfuchicken (Nov 22, 2005)

English, French, Chinese a bit of German and some latin


----------



## AlexGT (Nov 22, 2005)

Fluent English & Spanish, 
Can understand Some italian and portuguese,


----------



## CLHC (Nov 22, 2005)

Can read, write and understand Iloko<—Though this isn't my parents native tongue. Other than that, U.S. English is all of what my tongue utters.


----------



## turbodog (Nov 22, 2005)

english, redneck, and cajun


----------



## greenLED (Nov 22, 2005)

Indigenous languages are amazing! I wish I could learn a few of them myself. 

I met a Park Ranger at Kruger (South Africa) who spoke 6 African languages, French, and Portuguese, but no English. There was a lot of :huh2:, trying to have a conversation with him in my choppy Brazilian Portuguese.

Sway, I do miss y'all's Suhthern twang! Can't say the same 'bout grits, though :green: :laughing:

Could I add to my question, how'd you learn any extra languages? Parents, relatives, self-taugh, exchange students, partner, etc.?


----------



## yuandrew (Nov 22, 2005)

English and Chinese (Cantonese) I took Spanish in High School as well but I'm not that good at it. I do understand a little bit though


----------



## offroadcmpr (Nov 22, 2005)

English is the only one that I can actually speak. I took 3 years of spanish in high school, did well enough to pass, but I don't really remember any of it. I always did better reading it since I had more time to comprehend the words and phrases. I have not tried conjugating any verbs since then though, so I'm pretty much stuck on phrases that I learned.


----------



## Santelmo (Nov 22, 2005)

English is my best foreign one, roots are Tagalog and Kapampangan (Philippine dialects). Grammatical Latin and Greek about 17 yrs. ago (Seminary) and was taught a bit of French and Italian. A smattering of Spanish was taught in college and is woven into our culture (300+ years of colonization) so I can recall I little. The rest "died" because of unuse. Then I became a "protocol officer" and was tasked to undertake crash courses in several ones, hardest was Russian (Poozroi ruski tovarish?) and I got a lot of "Du bist dumm" from my German teacher and "Okota no desu?" from my Japanese one (I know, I know, I'm making an a$$ out of my self and murdering those respective languages. So sorry native speakers!). 

As with any skill, a language should be practiced and enhanced daily. The "Romance" language are basically related (English, Italian, Spanish and some on French) I now basically suck at all of them, though the words/vocabs I can sometimes recall, its the syntax that gets mixed-up like one bad stew!

English, for what it is, is quite a technical one. Thus it benfits from this by being a language of choice by science as well as commerce, which is why it enjoys it status today among the world's tongues.


----------



## Trashman (Nov 22, 2005)

English, of course.
Spanish, not my native language, but I can speak it somewhat fluently.
I know some phrases and words of Luiseno Indian (California Mission Indian) that was taught to me by my Grandmother as a young child.
I'm currently learning (being taught, is more like it) Tagalog.


----------



## Santelmo (Nov 22, 2005)

Trashman said:


> I'm currently learning (being taught, is more like it) Tagalog.



wow! Hey Trashman, are you a Pinoy? Good luck with the Tagalog!


----------



## flashgreenie (Nov 22, 2005)

fluent(written,spoken): English, Malay
functional(spoken, written): spanish, swedish, german
functional(spoken):cantonese, bits of mandarin
trying to learn how to speak greek now. Don't know if I am up to learning the greek alphabet though...


----------



## Trashman (Nov 22, 2005)

Santelmo, hindi Pinoy Ako. Ang asawa ko hay Pinay.


----------



## Santelmo (Nov 22, 2005)

Trashman said:


> Santelmo, hindi Pinoy Ako. Ang asawa ko hay Pinay.



Hehehe, getting there Trashman! More power to ya!


----------



## geepondy (Nov 22, 2005)

From my Asian co-workers, I know some Vietnamese and Cambodian swear words, most of which was directed at me.


----------



## fasuto (Nov 22, 2005)

Spanish i my mother's languaje.
I speak some english too.


----------



## matt_j (Nov 22, 2005)

English, Polish and Russian. I want to learn Spanish so it helps me with my patients.


----------



## Luxman (Nov 22, 2005)

Speak, read, write German and I am learning Flashlight.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Nov 22, 2005)

I'm most impressed by anyone able to speak different languages. Unfortunately I've forgotten most of the high school German I once learned. I am, however, fairly fluent in Pig Latin.

Geoff


----------



## Zigzago (Nov 22, 2005)

Fluent: English
Intermediate: German (studied in high school)
Rudimentary: Japanese (night classes and self-study)


----------



## Mark2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Swiss is probably "Swiss German", there are several (quite different!) German dialects spoken in Switzerland. There are also French and Italian speaking parts as well as a very small minority speaking Rumantsch.


----------



## PEU (Nov 22, 2005)

Native Spanish, English, Portuñol (a mix of Brazilian portuguese & Spanish  ), and if I try really hard I can understand some italian.


English I learnt in school & private teacher till I was 13, from thereafter self taught reading early computer magazines (Popular Computing, Byte, etc in the local Lincoln Center library), BBS and then the web.

Brazilian, because I spent there most of my life holidays from child to date, then I had an business office in Sao Paulo for 3 years.

Dutch is all greek to me  


Pablo - Paul - Paulo - Paolo 
(sp, en, br, it)


----------



## Kiessling (Nov 22, 2005)

German
English
French
Spanish, rudimentary
Italian, rudimentary


----------



## Frenchyled (Nov 22, 2005)

French,
French,
French,
English only on CPF Forum 
Spanish, rudimentary
German, only some words...one of my girl friends was german,it was long time ago


----------



## Cornkid (Nov 22, 2005)

Englisch
Deutsch (German)

-tom


----------



## taiji (Nov 22, 2005)

From fluency to Greek...

English, Tagalog, Tau-sug, Chavacano, Madarin, Fukien, Spanish.

My children are taking Mandarin classes so I get to practice that with them.


----------



## chrisse242 (Nov 22, 2005)

German, English, enough French to order a croissant or a glas of bordeaux. My French should be better, I grew up next to the border, even spent some time with a family in Strassbourg. Unfortunately they came from India and we spoke english most of the time.

Chrisse


----------



## Marc (Nov 22, 2005)

The_LED_Museum said:


> $0800 LDA #00
> $0801 STA $D020
> $0803 STA $D021
> $0805 RTS
> ...



It's going to clear the screen, right?


----------



## CLHC (Nov 22, 2005)

Just curious about the "I speak _fluent_ [language]. . ." Hopefully that word fluent/fluently is not being used loosely here.

Another word is effortless. One would agree then that whatever language is spoken fluently (unless one was born into their household language being spoken), one is thinking in that language and not translating it in one's head right? Otherwise how can that be effortless/fluent? Just my thoughts on it that's all.


----------



## mosport (Nov 22, 2005)

Fluent in English and Thai, functional in Quebecois French.

I can understand some Croatian too.


----------



## bwaites (Nov 22, 2005)

I would consider someone fluent who is capable of conversing without obvious effort, though I would not expect him to know EVERY word in a given language.

Some words in spanish, for instance, apply in one area of the world but not others. Argentines, for instance, do not recognize the word "frijoles", though any Mexican, or for that matter, most US citizens would.

Bill


----------



## Phreeq (Nov 22, 2005)

Mark2 said:


> Swiss is probably "Swiss German", there are several (quite different!) German dialects spoken in Switzerland. There are also French and Italian speaking parts as well as a very small minority speaking Rumantsch.



The directions up/down are hinauf/hinunter in German. 
In Swiss German there are several version, for example ufä/abä or ambrüf/ambri.

Fluent:
Swiss german
German
English

Functional: 
French

Rudimentary:
Italian
Spanish
Latin 

The sad thing is that I took 6.5 years of Latin.


----------



## DarkLight (Nov 22, 2005)

English, German.

My german used to be good enough to pass for a local, but that was 22 years ago.....

Verdammt doch mal!


----------



## cobb (Nov 22, 2005)

Wow, lots of talented people. I just speak English, both northern and southern dialecs. Some ebonics, homeless and disabled folks english and a tad bit of Spanish. 

I seem to find myself talking to folks who are hard to understand rather its a disability or they do not speak english well. I found myself talking to a guy the other day who was in Canada who speaks French and a bit of English. He understood me fine, he had to use his limited vocabulary to explain stuff to me, but I got it. 

Caujan folks are the hardest to understand, at least over a phone as they pause a bit more than southerners. THe northerners are rather fast, can catch you off guard if you are not prepared to speak to one when the phone rings.


----------



## BigBaller (Nov 22, 2005)

Mainly english, southern cali dialect. I have such a difficult time understanding people here in the south, and they say *I* have the accent. JEET YET? (did you eat yet?) I still remember a bit of spanish from grade school and I've been studying on it lately. It's fun to use two languages together switching back and forth in a conversation, my brother and dad especially is moderately fluent in spanish.


----------



## mobile1 (Nov 22, 2005)

By Swiss I meant Swiss German. Some call it a very strong accent of German - however its more a different language - with different tenses, every word is very different etc. It's more different then Portugese is to Spanish, or Norwegen to Swedish, or Italian to Spanish.
I don't speak Romansch - unfortunately it's a dying language (very old though) but it sounds very very pretty I think.


----------



## bobisculous (Nov 22, 2005)

I took two years of German and could manage if my life depended on it...and that speaker spoke very simple stuff. I wish I had picked it up better too.

-C


----------



## greenLED (Nov 23, 2005)

CHC said:


> Just curious about the "I speak _fluent_ [language]. . ." Hopefully that word fluent/fluently is not being used loosely here.
> 
> Another word is effortless. One would agree then that whatever language is spoken fluently (unless one was born into their household language being spoken), one is thinking in that language and not translating it in one's head right? Otherwise how can that be effortless/fluent? Just my thoughts on it that's all.



That's an interesting point. I say I'm fluent in both English and Spanish. I don't catch myself "thinking" in English or Spanish. I learned English at such an early age that both languages come naturally. I also find it interesting that once I learn how to use a word in a different language, it tends to come naturally the next time I need it.

I know a lot of people who have an accent when speaking a foreign language. Nevertheless, I consider them to be fluent in that second language because their gramatical constructions and semantics are correct. I guess that's my rather loose definition of "fluent".

I just wanted to note, that'd I've always been impressed by people's ability to communicate in more than one language. One I don't see mentioned (yet) is sign language.


----------



## Former_Mag_User (Nov 23, 2005)

English and Spanish


----------



## drizzle (Nov 23, 2005)

CHC said:


> One would agree then that whatever language is spoken fluently (unless one was born into their household language being spoken), one is thinking in that language and not translating it in one's head right?


I guess I could claim to be fluent in Portuguese as long as the conversation kept to words I know.  I'm able to go along pretty well thinking in Portuguese until I come to a thought that I don't know the word for. I also still get caught up sometimes in tenses and such too which can drop me out of fluency.


----------



## Navck (Nov 23, 2005)

First language I learned -> Catonese
Primary Language I speak -> English
I'm proficent in English, write it, speak it, read it. (With incredible speed compared to most of the people in my highschool. I can read Harry Potter in a day if I really wanted to.)
Catonese - I speak and understand it. No writing. Know enough basics to say "I need to use the restroom" "Watch out, there could be landmines near that mountain so take your smallest and cheapest flashlight and throw it toward the mined area" and other phrases like that.
Born in US, parents from China


----------



## flashgreenie (Nov 23, 2005)

schweizedeutsch...
dear lord, first time I went to Switzerland, I was going what the heck are they speaking in, thats not german...:laughing::laughing::laughing:
new word I learn in Bern, mueslibubli...



mobile1 said:


> By Swiss I meant Swiss German. Some call it a very strong accent of German - however its more a different language - with different tenses, every word is very different etc. It's more different then Portugese is to Spanish, or Norwegen to Swedish, or Italian to Spanish.
> I don't speak Romansch - unfortunately it's a dying language (very old though) but it sounds very very pretty I think.


----------



## Goran (Nov 23, 2005)

fluent (besides Croatian of course) Italian and maybe English.
Serbian if it is (as it officially is) a different language (very similar to Croatian, like American and UK English)
Some German, some Latin, can understand Spanish and some Slavic languages.


----------



## rmacias (Nov 23, 2005)

I'm fluent in English and Spanish, though my written Spanish needs improvement. I was born and raised in the States but learned Spanish at home from my parents.

Now only if my Highschool German would have stayed in my memory banks. Sprechen Sie Deutsch?  

RJM


----------



## turbodog (Nov 23, 2005)

greenLED said:


> One I don't see mentioned (yet) is sign language.




Well in that case, count me in.


----------



## savumaki (Nov 23, 2005)

English-Finnish-some French.

I grew up with Finnish but like all languages it evolves and what we native born types speak here is generally out of sync. with what is now used in Finland.(although you can communicate quite easily)

I have an eng. background with exp. in mining and milling; I was intoduced to a native Finn visiting friends who had a similar backgroung in Finland, WHOA did we have a time yipping about the SAME thing. Needless to say, I would have an awfull time in that industry IN Finland until I learned the modern terms.

Well, I'm off to the sauna.

Karl


----------



## cobb (Nov 30, 2005)

The one I hear often is slow and a bit slurred. Diesel is said die-sel, white is said whiiite, five as fiiiiivvve. THe words are drawn out.



BigBaller said:


> Mainly english, southern cali dialect. I have such a difficult time understanding people here in the south, and they say *I* have the accent. JEET YET? (did you eat yet?)


----------



## Neg2LED (Nov 30, 2005)

English is my main language, but i know a bit of french and i am doing german classes at school 

--neg


----------



## offroadcmpr (Dec 1, 2005)

BigBaller said:


> Mainly english, southern cali dialect. I have such a difficult time understanding people here in the south, and they say *I* have the accent. JEET YET? (did you eat yet?) I still remember a bit of spanish from grade school and I've been studying on it lately. It's fun to use two languages together switching back and forth in a conversation, my brother and dad especially is moderately fluent in spanish.



I used to speak spanglish around the house sometimes to tick off my brother. I would talk in my limited spanish and put in english for words I didn't know. Having grown up in southern California (30 miles NW of LA) I think everyone from the south has an accent. Although I do find my self combing words when I talk. Sup. (what's up) and so forth


----------



## RadarGreg (Dec 1, 2005)

Fluent in three Klingon dialects and a smattering of Romulan. In my freetime, I'm studying English. 

RadarGreg


----------



## d'mo (Dec 1, 2005)

RadarGreg.

Klingon 'whol vigach lacch b'e!

English
Japanese (used to be fluent, but I'm losing it from lack of use)
Klingon (now very rusty - learned it in college... no kidding)


----------



## lymph (Dec 1, 2005)

Only English here. Learned a little Esperanto from a book but promptly forgot it. Learned enough Finnish to order hampurilainen from Hessburger and say kiitos, but that's about it.


----------



## winny (Dec 1, 2005)

My mother tongue is Swedish, but I often need to translate from English to Swedish in my daily life. All the good-sounding nouns are in English and there are so many synonyms for everything to choose from.
My spelling is terrible, but that's another thing.

So...

Speak/write: Swedish, English (quite good), poquito Spanish, fluent BS for school papers and reports (both English and Swedish BS)
Understand: Swedish, English, un poco Spanish, fluent BS, Dalmål

Isn't learning (or at least taking the classes in) a second language mandatory in the US? It is over here.


----------



## greenLED (Dec 1, 2005)

winny said:


> Isn't learning (or at least taking the classes in) a second language mandatory in the US? It is over here.


:laughing:

What's the BS you refer to? "(both English and Swedish BS)"
What's Dalmål? Never heard it mentioned before.


----------



## CLHC (Dec 1, 2005)

Does pigin' English (as is spoken in Hawaii) count? Eh you know da kine?<—La dat!

Could that be considered "Southern Accent"? Since on the map, Hawaii is way farther South than Texas. . .

Watchu Tink?


----------



## greenLED (Dec 1, 2005)

I don't think of local dialects/accents as being separate languages. What do other people think?


----------



## CLHC (Dec 1, 2005)

Exactly! Just wanted to see what responses this would elicit.


----------



## offroadcmpr (Dec 1, 2005)

winny said:


> Isn't learning (or at least taking the classes in) a second language mandatory in the US? It is over here.




I think it is.(I graduated high school last june, so I should know) For our high school we needed at least 2 years of a foreign language, or one year of sign language counted. I'm not sure if that was just our high school, or California or anything like that. 

In my mind, taking two years of a spanish class in high school is worthless. I only remember a few frases and words, not close to enough to carry on a conversation. I took three years and still couldnt really speak or understand spanish. But I still got a B in the class:shrug:.


----------



## winny (Dec 2, 2005)

[EDIT: Damn I spell bad today. This is my forth edit in two hours]




greenLED said:


> :laughing:
> 
> What's the BS you refer to? "(both English and Swedish BS)"
> What's Dalmål? Never heard it mentioned before.



BS means bullshit, but I bet you already figured that out.
It's very handy when you are given tasks which is just plain boring and made up to sort out what's BS and what's useful.
In our papers and essays, we counter-BS them with made up facts and distorted proverbs to confuse them. Last time we got a 5 out of 5 with praise and golden stars.  You should have seen our references to Stalin and Chinease boat people. It was hilarius.

Dalmål is what we speak where I come from, the deep forests of Mora, Dalarna. You could say that it's a dialect, but I would rather call it an own language because it has its own grammar. 
Funny thing is, if you walk one or two kilometers to the next part of the village, they speak compleatly differently. People from Östnor is having trobble understanding people from Färnäs, and thet live only 5 km apart! After you have lived there for a decade or so, you can say from what part of the village someone comes from just from listening to them.

My ex girlfriend came from Malung. They realy speak a lanuage of their own. It took me three years to understand what they where saying. For example, a cup of coffee is a she, but a coffee kettle is a he, and they are using German grammar. Made me go


----------



## cyberhobo (Dec 2, 2005)

Spanish and German and I'm pretty good in English (after all I am American). I knew some Guarani but lost most of it due to lack of exposure to the Chaco region of Paraguary.


----------



## flashgreenie (Dec 2, 2005)

Does Dalmål sounds like a lot of horses talking??? :devil::nana::lolsign:

just yanking your chain, winny...:laughing::buddies:
 var är Malung???


Found it!!!!
http://www.eurotourism.com/se/lan.asp?lan=6&kategori=0



winny said:


> BS is bullshit, but I bet you already figured that out.
> It's very handy when you are given tasks which is just plain boring and made up to sort out what's BS and what's useful.
> In our papers and essays, we counter-BS them with made up facts and distorted proverbs to confuse them. Last time we got a 5 out of 5 with praise and golden stars.  You should have seen our references to Stailn and Chinease boat people. It was hilarius.
> 
> ...


----------



## greenLED (Dec 2, 2005)

I knew what BS stood for, but "English BS"? Is that what people call "slang"? Either way, I don't think of those as separate languages... not even dialects? :thinking:


----------



## Schuey2002 (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm barely fluent in English, and I speak the language on a minute by minute basis..... :green:


----------



## winny (Dec 2, 2005)

greenLED,

It's like the comic strip Dilbert, where he needs a translator who speaks weaselish in order to understand his boss, although he speak in English. 
BS is sometimes the same thing. Like explaining something using as many terms and as highbrow English as possible and end up without acually explaing something.

I've lost it... Just forget it...


----------



## Cornkid (Dec 2, 2005)

First language (its been ages): German
second language: English

I am in AP German V in my high school to learn some of my long-lost grammer in writing.

-tom


----------



## drizzle (Dec 2, 2005)

Cornkid said:


> First language (its been ages): German
> second language: English
> 
> I am in AP German V in my high school to learn some of my long-lost grammer in writing.
> ...


Hey, that's interesting to me Tom. My sister (American) is married to a German and they live in Germany now but will be moving to the US this spring. Her children are 5 and 3 years old. They speak both languages fluently for their ages mainly because my sister's German is mediocre at best so they all speak English at home. The kids speak German everywhere else, of course. I'm wondering how hard it will be for the kids to retain their German after moving to the US. I know their father makes a point of speaking to them in German and I'm sure will continue to do so as much as possible after they move here.

Any thoughts?


----------



## CLHC (Dec 2, 2005)

Like the saying: "use it or loose it"! So if you're brother-in-law continues speaking to them in German regularly, and they in turn do so, I don't see why they would forget.

I have friends are from Germany that have been living here in the U.S. for some decades now, and they say that their German has an "American-German" accent. That's according to their relatives who visit here from Germany.


----------



## dudemar (Jul 9, 2007)

I know this thread has been dead for a while, but I visited GreenLED's website and was delighted to see such a post. I am currently studying a multitude of languages, so this is perfect.

Altogether I have some degree of knowledge for 8 languages.

I'm fluent in Japanese and English, I was born in Japan and grew up on a US Army base. I had a unique upbringing, in that I was constantly surrounded by both languages. My mom spoke to me in Japanese from the day I was born, and living on an Army base I was surrounded by English. I am truly thankful and blessed that I can speak both, and I'll never let either go.

I have a basic understanding of Irish and German. I studied 3 years of German in high school. At the time I felt I didn't learn much, but recently I found I absorbed quite a bit of it. I learned Irish by buying a "Teach Yourself" book/cd combo and I learned a surprising amount. I wanted to learn both languages because somewhere down the line I am German and Scots-Irish.

I'm also studying Arabic, Hebrew, Spanish and Russian. Believe it or not I wanted to learn Hebrew because I wanted to join the IDF, and eventually enter Sayeret Golani. Never joined, though. Hebrew is particularly difficult because of the guttural "r" and "ch" sounds, most specifically the throaty "r" sound. It took a ton of practice to really get it, and to pull it off on demand is a perishable skill.

Luckily Arabic isn't very difficult to pronounce, because I got my feet wet with Hebrew first. Much of the words/pronunciations are incredibly similar, and there is no "r" guttural sound. Made my life easier, in fact if anyone would like to learn Arabic I would recommend learning basic Hebrew first!=) A huge misconception of Arabic is the writing is extremely complex, when in fact it is probably more flexible than English. Everything is in lowercase, and it's the written standard regardless of official documents, printed material, handwriting, etc. The tough part is memorizing the alphabet and learning how to read/write it, but that comes with the territory of learning any new language.

Russian is a whole other bag, for whatever reason I think it's a lot easier to memorize vocabulary in Russian. I feel like it comes naturally for me.

I memorized the Hebrew and Cyrillic alphabets (and must say I'm proud of myself), and though I can "read" or pronounce a particular Russian or Hebrew word I have no clue what it'll mean, lol.

Spanish pronunciation is easy for me because it is so similar to Japanese. At work almost everyone speaks Spanish, so this will be of a tremendous advantage to me. I hope to gain some proficiency by the end of this summer.

I plan to gain fluency in these languages, and I plan on learning two more by the end of this decade...:twothumbs


----------



## greenLED (Jul 9, 2007)

Wow, what a great way of bringing an old thread back to life, dudemar.

Most of the people I know who speak 2 or more languages, and have no problems picking up others grew up in conditions similar to yours.


----------



## 22hornet (Jul 9, 2007)

My main language is Dutch, but I am also fluent in English, German and French.

I wished I could speak Japanese or Hindi as well, but it seems very difficult :mecry:

Joris


----------



## elgarak (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm fluent in German and English.

I also learned Latin at one time; remember enough that I can understand the general meaning of a written text, and also helps me a lot to get understanding in other languages.

Watching American TV shows on Dutch TV (with Dutch subtitles) during my teenage years taught me a lot of Dutch. Can read it, and can understand spoken Dutch if they're speaking slowly. Speaking, forget it. Most Dutch people just ROFLTAO when you try speaking Dutch as a non-native speaker.

I know enough French, Spanish and Italian that I would not starve if dumped in a country where it's spoken...

Some tidbits of Japanese and Mandarin. What you catch watching movies.


----------



## Valolammas (Jul 9, 2007)

Hey, thanks dudemar! I never saw this thread before and it's very interesting.

Finnish is my native language, so I speak it fluently, of course.

I read/write English well, but my pronunciation is atrocious due to lack of practice. But then, I once talked to an American, who told me he once tried to have a conversation with an Englishman in a pub, but they had to use an Irishman as a translator, because they couldn't understand each other.  Anyway, I was taught the basics of English in school, but I really learned it by reading through the entire (well, almost) fantasy and sf section of my local library. My teacher was impressed that I could use and inflect thou properly, but told me not to use it.

I also learned Swedish and German in school, but I don't speak either well. Enough to get by on a tourist level, I guess.

In university I took some Latin and Japanese courses, but my Latin is really rusty and all I remember of Japanese are some stock phrases.

I also know a smattering of Estonian, that I learned from my wife.

I would like to know Arabic, Russian, Spanish, and sign language. Did you know, that different countries have different sign languages? I guess they have similarities in their vocabulary (e.g. point at self = me), but the gestures for inflections and other aspects of grammar are more arbitrary and thus different. Or so I've been told.


----------



## dudemar (Jul 9, 2007)

No problem guys, it's cool to see the amount of diversity here on CPF!:thumbsup:


----------



## tradderran (Jul 10, 2007)

German
French The way i learned was working in these countries
Arabic A man has to know how to order a fine meal and a good
Italian drink and other things


----------



## TaschenlampeMann (Jul 10, 2007)

English is my first language but I am learning German. We had a foreign exchange student from Germany and she got me started. I can pick up most of it if some one speaks slowly.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jul 10, 2007)

I used to know a few words of French, but hardly enough to be functional. I've always thought that foreign languages are taught all wrong; they should teach the most important words first - food, hotel and bathroom! If I would up in Paris, I'd be out of luck there, only knowing how to say "yellow clock."
:laughing:


----------



## Coop (Jul 12, 2007)

Fluent in Dutch, near fluent in English and the basics of french & german


----------



## Sarratt (Jul 13, 2007)

Of regrets in my life , second to learning to play a musical instrument , is not learning a second language. They say that those that speak more than one language have a much better working brain. (makes sense to me).

You who speak several languages have my admiration.
I hate and am embarrassed being considered the "English speaker" but that is what I am. 

ps... I can comprehend the gist of a french conversation.


----------



## greenstuffs (Aug 13, 2007)

*How many of you are multilingual?*

I was just wondering how many of you can speak more than one language. And if you speak more than one what country you from . I think most of you can speak 2-3.

I guess i am lucky never paid too much effort and end up speaking 6, i was born in China, Raised in Europe and speak fluently English, Spanish, Catalan, Mandarin, Cantonese and Shanghai Dialect (yes only the city people speaks), due to that i can also understand some French Italian and Portuguese and few other Chinese dialiects, but i don't consider myself a savvy the languages just came by and i adapted as i grew up. Now it is very handy with girls if you speak their native tongue.

Now i'm 25 i can't learn as fast as before so i guess thats all for me


----------



## dudemar (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: How many of you are multilingual?*

There was a similar thread from greenLED.

Fluency wasn't mentioned, so I'm currently at 8 languages. I'm fluent in English and Japanese, can get around in German, Irish and Hebrew, and am beginning Arabic, Russian and Spanish. In the near future I will include Korean, Cantonese and hopefully a few African languages as well. African languages are hard to come by in the US, I'm definitely getting around!:twothumbs

I was born and raised in Japan.


----------



## carrot (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: How many of you are multilingual?*

I'm fluent in only one (English) but I can speak quite passable French and Spanish. There's plenty of others I'd like to learn some of but I haven't gotten around to investing the time.


----------



## ddgarcia05 (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: How many of you are multilingual?*

I can speak English and Spanish, thats about it. I'm Chicano or Mexican-American. Dad was born in Mexico and my Mother from here in Texas. I live in South Texas, Rio Grande Valley" which is only about 2 miles north of Mexico.


----------



## AlexGT (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: How many of you are multilingual?*

I speak:

English
Spanish
Pendejadas (LOL you figure it out)

Understand some 
Portuguese
Italian


----------



## Secur1 (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: How many of you are multilingual?*

Read write and speak

Hellenic a.k.a. Greek (native)
English (apparently )
Swedish

Basic communication skills in

Spanish
French
German
Italian
And a bit of Vietnamiese


----------



## kakster (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: How many of you are multilingual?*

Born in Hong Kong and raised in London.

I can speak passable cantonese, but english is my first language.


----------



## Fallingwater (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: How many of you are multilingual?*

Italian is my mother language, but I speak english fluently and I can speak croatian, although not terribly well.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: How many of you are multilingual?*

I guess in this matter I'm the typical ugly American. I can only speak English fluently. Did study German in high school and a bit in college, but my memory of it is nearly gone. 

Geoff


----------



## erckgillis (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: How many of you are multilingual?*

English here

German in High School

Russian in college

Vitemanese & Korean in Army

Japanese During TDY.

Bullshit at work

Whining at home

txt'ng on IM JFF lmao


----------



## Manzerick (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: How many of you are multilingual?*

HAHAHAHAHAHA


Just fluent in English here with a "listening ear" for Spanish.

In the next year to year in a half I hope to up this to fluency 




erckgillis said:


> Bullshit at work
> 
> Whining at home
> 
> txt'ng on IM JFF lmao


----------



## greenLED (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: How many of you are multilingual?*



dudemar said:


> There was a similar thread from greenLED.



Yup-o, here it is.


----------



## ViReN (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: How many of you are multilingual?*

Since School, we were taught a minimum of 3 languages (Read, Write, Speak) plus an optional 4th vocational language.

Living in multi cultural world helps to learn a few more.


----------



## Coop (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: How many of you are multilingual?*

Fluent in dutch & english and I get by in german & french. And I know how to insult people in many other languages


----------



## Valolammas (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: How many of you are multilingual?*

Finnish is my native language. English is mostly a written language to me, but I can speak it, if I need to. You'd probably laugh at my accent, though.

I also know some Swedish and German, but not well enough to actually have a meaningful conversation in either, so I voted for only two.


----------



## FILIPPO (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: How many of you are multilingual?*

I can speak english and italian...
so multiligual!
I was born in italy, I live in italy, all my parents are italian...so I'm italian
but I love USA!:rock:


----------



## js (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: How many of you are multilingual?*

Speak?

That's too bad! I can really only speak English with any fluency, although I can scrape by with French and Spanish.

But, I know a fair amount of Latin and half a fair amount of Ancient Greek. Does that count?


----------



## Sarratt (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: How many of you are multilingual?*

I feel horrible ..... single english 


oh and never ever worry about what accent or how you sound . 
...
...
...

For people who care ,, no accent matters.


----------



## knot (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: How many of you are multilingual?*

My grandfather was fluent in seven languages. I took four years of German but forgot most of it. I can swear in several languages.

I just picked up this to learn some languages:


----------



## greenLED (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: How many of you are multilingual?*



knot said:


> I just picked up this to learn some languages:


Knot, I've been curious about the Rosetta Stone products for some time. I'd love to hear your feedback on how they're working for you. What languages are you shooting for?


----------



## knot (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: How many of you are multilingual?*



greenLED said:


> Knot, I've been curious about the Rosetta Stone products for some time. I'd love to hear your feedback on how they're working for you. What languages are you shooting for?



It's a very recent install so I haven't had much time on it. I'm starting with Japanese.


----------



## greenLED (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: How many of you are multilingual?*



knot said:


> It's a very recent install so I haven't had much time on it. I'm starting with Japanese.


Oooo... a hard one. I'll remember to pester you in a couple of months. Arigato knot-san.


----------



## Trashman (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: How many of you are multilingual?*

The Rosetta stone doesn't give any interpretations. What it does is show pictures and say what's in the pictures, so you learn as a child would learn. For example, you'll see a picture of a horse and it'll say "caballo" (spanish) underneath it and even say it. Eventually, you'll have to match the word caballo with the picture of the horse. Then, after learning in the same manner, how to say other words, like girl or drinking, it'll start putting together sentences, like, "El caballo esta bebiendo agua" or "La chica esta montando el caballo," and you'll have to match the picture to what is being said. So, eventually you'll actually learn what these phrases mean, how to say them (it'll say them, too, so you know how they should sound), and how to put together other phrases, without ever seeing or hearing a single translation.


----------



## greenLED (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: How many of you are multilingual?*

Thanks, Trashman. I had no idea. I've used other language programs, but none of them have had that structure. Sounds like a cool way of learning. Is any part of the course written or does it address grammar, reading, spelling, and stuff like that?


----------



## Archangel (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: How many of you are multilingual?*

(smirk) If i'm with my girlfriend, i'm fluent in spanish. I like to pretend that i could scrape by without her, but it wouldn't be pretty.


----------



## knot (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: How many of you are multilingual?*



greenLED said:


> Oooo... a hard one. I'll remember to pester you in a couple of months. Arigato knot-san.





Don't touch my moustache, greenLED-san - http://www.rosettastone.com/en/individuals/full-online-demo http://www.rosettastone.com/en/individuals/method


----------



## dudemar (Aug 17, 2007)

Sarratt said:


> Of regrets in my life , second to learning to play a musical instrument , is not learning a second language. They say that those that speak more than one language have a much better working brain. (makes sense to me).
> 
> You who speak several languages have my admiration.
> I hate and am embarrassed being considered the "English speaker" but that is what I am.
> ...



It's never too late to start! Start small, take little bites and you'll get there.:thumbsup:


----------



## greenLED (Aug 18, 2007)

Sarratt said:


> I can comprehend the gist of a french conversation.


...then you got the brain already wired to keep learning. Romance languages are the easiest to learn, IMO.


----------



## AvroArrow (Aug 19, 2007)

CHC said:


> Just curious about the "I speak _fluent_ [language]. . ." Hopefully that word fluent/fluently is not being used loosely here.
> 
> Another word is effortless. One would agree then that whatever language is spoken fluently (unless one was born into their household language being spoken), one is thinking in that language and not translating it in one's head right? Otherwise how can that be effortless/fluent? Just my thoughts on it that's all.



I agree with CHC that one should be able to "think" in that language to be considered fluent, but that's just me. 

Fluent spoken: Chinese (Cantonese/mother tongue), English
Passable spoken (I won't starve if I'm dumped into that country): Chinese (Mandarin), Japanese, French (Quebecois)
Written: English

One of the earlier comments was that different dialects should be considered the same language. That would work in some languages, but not others. For example: Chinese. Mandarin is the "official" spoken Chinese language and Cantonese is considered a southern dialect because... well... it is. It's the dialect of Chinese spoken by people in the Canton (Guangzou)/Hong Kong region. These 2 spoken languages are very different. While I'm fluent in Cantonese, I'm barely passable in Mandarin and have a hard time understanding spoken Mandarin. The funny part is, all written Chinese is exactly the same regardless of what is spoken. 

One of the things I regret is that I didn't stay in those weekly after school Chinese classes my parents enrolled me in. My written Chinese would be a lot better now if I had. 

And I totally agree with the "use it or lose it" comment. French was mandatory in Elementary school and High School here (from grade 4 until grade 10, but I took French 11 & 12 since I was already familiar with it) so I had 8 years of French classes. All I can remember now is a handful of phrases... quite sad.

I learned some Japanese because of my other hobby, watching Japanese anime, dramas, and reading manga.  I took a couple of Japanese courses when I was in college but didn't continue with the classes as my main academic track didn't give me enough time to take them. I only managed to learn the written Katakana and Hiragana and stopped before the harder Kanji classes. That's the other interesting thing I noticed. The Japanese Kanji characters are the same as Chinese written characters, or they look the same. Most of the meanings are different, but sometimes they mean the same thing in both languages. 

Man... this thread makes me want to go take some Japanese courses again.


----------



## greenLED (Aug 19, 2007)

AvroArrow said:


> I agree with CHC that one should be able to "think" in that language to be considered fluent, but that's just me.


That's a really interesting point. I don't find myself thinking in English or Spanish, which are what I consider my "mother" tongues. Thoughts in my head just "happen" in a "language" of their own. Kinda hard to explain.


----------



## chesterqw (Aug 20, 2007)

hokkien 

chinese 

english 

hokkien being the main when scolding someone.


----------



## fisk-king (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: How many of you are multilingual?*



just picked up an updated version of Rosetta Stone to learn some Korean. I can somewhat get by in Spanish. English is my main language.


----------



## csshih (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: How many of you are multilingual?*

I speak flashlights.

oh, and english and chinese.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: How many of you are multilingual?*

I speak English, but can also read & write in BASIC (a computer language) and 6510 assembly language (another computer language).

Example: to change the background & border colors on a Commodore 64 computer, you may use the following:

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BASIC 

10 POKE 53280,.
20 POKE 53281,.
30 END

RUN

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASSEMBLY LANGUAGE

8000 LDA #0
8002 STA $D020
8004 STA $D021
8006 RTS

g 8000


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: How many of you are multilingual?*

Perfectly fluent in English and French, 
Conversational Italian.
Basic German, I have an ear for it, however when it comes to speaking it I'm a little rusty.

I'm currently learning some very basic Russian through my gf.


----------



## strinq (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: How many of you are multilingual?*

I speak fluent English, Bahasa Melayu and pretty fluent Mandarin. Understand Hokkien and Cantonese pretty well but am horrible at actually speaking it.


----------



## iapyx (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: How many of you are multilingual?*

Native language: Dutch

Next to that:
English 
German 
French 
Italian (reasonable)
I understand South African (which comes from Dutch farmers dialect)
Swedish (reading, although it's a struggle)


----------



## RA40 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: How many of you are multilingual?*

I applaud all the multi-lingual peeps. Seems that other countries educate their youth in other languages. :twothumbs


----------



## T0RN4D0 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: How many of you are multilingual?*

Born, raised and live in Slovenia, i like to think that i'm pretty fluent at english, i have no problem talking or writing in croatian either. After that i (more or less ) understand a few more balkan languages, and we had german lessons for 4 years in school which i succesfully ignored doing as little as possible to get by.

But i would like to learn more german now, because i have trouble even understanding them. I can form the basic sentances in my mind but when i want to say something in real life i'm allways a word or two short (besides ignoring 80% of the rules and not knowing which gender things are )


----------



## brucec (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: How many of you are multilingual?*

Born and raised in the US of Chinese descent, my native tongue is English. I can also speak Mandarin Chinese at a business level and Japanese at a conversational level. I can read subway billboard Spanish pretty well, but am rusty at actually speaking it. I can also make out some French.


----------



## Vee3 (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: How many of you are multilingual?*

I only speak English & Spanish, but I have a pen that writes in any language.


----------



## Metatron (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: How many of you are multilingual?*

English, Afrikaans and Hebrew, fluent in all:wave:


----------



## m16a (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: How many of you are multilingual?*

I'm very fluent in English, which would make sense because it's my native language. :laughing:

I know a few small snippets of Hebrew, Italian, Arabic, and German (read, VERY small snippets. Most is just basic stuff like excuse me, please, thank you, hello, do you speak english etc. I know the most Hebrew)

I can hold an ok conversation in Spanish, but I'm not that good anymore. Americans already knowing the world trade language are at a huge disadvantage. We aren't forced to become multilingual, and I think that is a major disadvantage. Props to those who speak other languages, and speak them well! :twothumbs


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: How many of you are multilingual?*

I can speak and understand a few snippets of Spanish (the numerals 1 through 9, telling somebody that the telephone is for them, words like "water", "house", "bank", etc.), but I wouldn't say that I spoke or understood the vast majority of the language.


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: How many of you are multilingual?*

Spanish, Latin (though nearly everyone I could have spoken with has been dead for centuries), a little German, a bit of Japanese, and more and more CPFese every day.


----------



## andyw513 (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: How many of you are multilingual?*

I guess I marked the right one (3). i combined slang/online slang/VHF radio chatter into one language, as it is often hard for those that do not "speak" it, to understand it. English is my primary, Spanish is secondary to an extent. I can communicate in Russian, but just a few sentences and phrases does not count for me, so, I settled with 3 languages.


----------



## teme (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: How many of you are multilingual?*

I speak Finnish as my native language and I speak English quite well. Im also learning Swedish, German and Russian in Finnish "high school". I voted for "more than 4"


----------



## PCC (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: How many of you are multilingual?*



kakster said:


> Born in Hong Kong and raised in London.
> 
> I can speak passable cantonese, but english is my first language.


Sounds like me except that I was raised here in the US of A, pretty much within 20 miles of San Francisco as far as I can recall. I speak what I call "Hong Kong Cantonese" as it is slightly different from Guanzou Cantonese (from what I've been told). My mom spoke a village dialect of Cantonese so I understand it and can sort of speak it but I try not to. It's _toi-san_ dialect.

I took German in middle and high school as well as a bit in college but I've retained enough to sound like an idiot if I try to speak it so I don't.



csshih said:


> I speak flashlights.
> 
> oh, and english and chinese.


You'll need to elaborate here. "Chinese" consists of over 5000 local dialects, only one of them is the official dialect (Mandarin) and the one written language that binds them together. Mandarin is as different from Cantonese as German is to English.

Funny story: I was talking with a co-worker who was based out of Montreal, Canada, and he said that he wanted to visit California but felt that he would have a difficult time communicating because he didn't speak Spanish. After I picked myself off of the floor from laughing too hard I explained to him that I knew enough Spanish to barely order lunch from a Mexican restaurant.


----------



## Moka (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: How many of you are multilingual?*

Native English Speaker, have also learned german to a passable level... By no means fluent, but working on it...


----------



## LightChaser (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: How many of you are multilingual?*

I'm fluent in English and in Tagalog / Filipino, but I'm really more comfortable with English. These are the 2 official languages here in the Philippines, if I'm not mistaken. 

I also know a little Spanish and some Mandarin (Chinese), but I'm far from fluent.


----------



## emeritoaugusto (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: How many of you are multilingual?*

I only speak spanish.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 2, 2010)

*Re: How many of you are multilingual?*

Fluent in both English and Tagalog.


----------



## Federal LG (Jun 2, 2010)

*Re: How many of you are multilingual?*

I´m fluent in English, Portuguese and French. 

And I understand a little bit of Spanish too, because Portuguese is my mother language (they are similar).


----------



## headophile (Jun 2, 2010)

*Re: How many of you are multilingual?*

filipino and english 

i know basic japanese grammar as i tried to self-study it some years back. i think it's futile to try to be fluent in a language if you're not required to speak it everyday.


----------



## Tuikku (Jun 2, 2010)

*Re: How many of you are multilingual?*

Finnish, quite good english, decent swedish and I understand some german but not very much.

Learning languages was easy at school, pity I didn´t take more lessons on them :shakehead


----------



## DM51 (Jun 2, 2010)

*Re: How many of you are multilingual?*

2 similar threads merged.


----------



## bstrickler (Jun 2, 2010)

I used to be able to speak |_337 5|>34/< (leet speak) fluently, but that was back when D2 was popular.

I dare you to try to translate this: 1'|_|_ |)0|\/|1|\|473 |_| \|/17|-| |\/|`/ |_337 $|<1|_|_2

~Brian


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 4, 2010)

English and Russian. But I understand Armenian and Ukrainian when I hear others speak those languages.

(My High-School had a 2nd-language requirement before being allowed to graduate. But the only classes they offered were Spanish and French. I kept failing Spanish. Took French, and passed! Forgot all of it soon afterwards.)


----------



## daf3m (Jun 4, 2010)

I suppose Ancient Greek is not usefull nowdays..
Then it is Modern Greek and English .Of course at high school i was taught French and a few German but 15 years later,not a single word is available in my vocabulary!


----------



## e1sbaer (Jun 4, 2010)

Dutch and English.

I can speak French a bit but it's hard to understand.
German I can understand as it's much like Dutch but not speak very well.
In Spanish I can order all kinds of food and get my laundry done


----------



## dudemar (Jun 4, 2010)

I already posted, but I'll up my list to 12 languages:

Fluent in:

English and Japanese

Currently working on:

German
Irish
Arabic
Hebrew
Spanish: Castilian and Latin American
Italian
Russian
French
Korean
Tagalog

...and in the future:

Cantonese
Mandarin

I hope to be able to use each language at a conversational level within one year.


----------



## RepProdigious (Jun 4, 2010)

Full languages (read/write/understand/speak)
Dutch
German
French
English (speaking is very very rusty)

Next to that i can make up whats being written in
Spanish
Ancient/Classical Latin and Greek and i can figure out context on most languages derived from these two (like 'modern' Italian, Greek and such)

And i can understand (when articulated properly)
Spanish
Portugese
Italian
Sign language


----------



## don.gwapo (Jun 4, 2010)

I speak and understand 3 languages.

English.
Tagalog.
Ilokano.


----------

